# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo Terreno agricola en Cañete

## Alex F. Fernández Franco

*VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE*Se vende 3,9 Has. para cultivos de pan llevar y frutales, Ideal para Casa campo, agroindustria u otro rubro
2 vias de accesos al campo, cercania a las redes electricas.
se encuentra ubicada a 800 metros de la nueva y antigua Panamericana, cerca a la 
Playa LOS PEPINOS. Agua Todo el año, documentación saneada. Inscrito en los RR.PP
Trato Directo.
Información llamar al Nextel: 121*2876 - 980337646 - 0179163312
24 de Junio del 2011.Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE Terreno agricola en cañete VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE

----------

